# "nakaka" and other verb modifiers



## ElectricPink

If I understand correctly, if you put _nakaka_ on to the front of a verb it means "it causes" as in:

_Nakakainis_ - to cause to be annoyed
_Nakakatawa_ - to cause to laugh

but, I dont understand one thing:

_Nakakainis ako_

Does this mean, "it causes me to be annoyed"?  If so, how would you say "You cause me to be annoyed"?  _Sayo nakakainis ako_?

And, can i ask the same thing for _pa_ (which means "to allow"?) for example:

_Pabumasa ako sayo _- I allow you to read.


If anyone could help me here, or give me examples of how these affixes work, it would be much appreciated (or point me in the direction of a site that explains this kind of thing).  And are there any more useful affixes like these?

Many thanks for reading.


----------



## biankita

ElectricPink said:


> If I understand correctly, if you put _nakaka_ on to the front of a verb it means "it causes" as in:
> 
> _Nakakainis_ - to cause to be annoyed
> _Nakakatawa_ - to cause to laugh
> 
> but, I dont understand one thing:
> 
> _Nakakainis ako_
> 
> Does this mean, "it causes me to be annoyed"? If so, how would you say "You cause me to be annoyed"? _Sayo nakakainis ako_?


 
Saying _nakakainis ako_ generally means that "I am so annoying."

If you are are calling someone annoying, you oughta say, _Nakakainis ka. - _"You are so annoying." Or saying it as _Naiinis ako sa iyo _gives another meaning "I am annoyed with you."

Also, _nakaka-_ doesn't necessarily mean "to cause". There are some words like _nakakalimutan _where if used in a sentence like _Lagi ko na lang nakakalimutan yun. _says "I am always forgetting it." which doesn't give indication that there's a cause for it.



ElectricPink said:


> And, can i ask the same thing for _pa_ (which means "to allow"?) for example:
> 
> _Pabumasa ako sayo _- I allow you to read.
> 
> Many thanks for reading.


 
_Bumasa _is already stated in the past tense. The root word is _basa_ meaning "read". Meaning if you are going to put in tenses for this word, it would come out as:

Past Tense - _binasa _("read" - pronounced red as in I read this book); _pinabasa _(as in "I let *pronoun* read.")

Present Tense -_ binabasa _("reading"); _pinapabasa _(letting *pronoun* read)

Future Tense - _babasahin _("I will read"); papabasahin (I will let *pronoun* read)

There are too many affixes that you can use --- most of them are used for tenses. Sorry I can't give you a good Filipino grammar site, I don't know any. 

Anyway, I hope this helps.


----------



## Pinyot

Nakaka (prefix) - able to, capable of, causing

Nakakalakad na siyang muli - he is can(able to) walk again

Nakakabuhat ako ng mabibigat na bagay - I am capable of lifting heavy things
Nakakabuhat ako ng mabibigat na bagay - I can lift heavy things

Nakakatawa itsura niya - His face is funny(causing me to laugh)

Biankita is right. Simple adjectives can replace "causing + verb phrase" form of nakaka.

Nakakalungkot ang kantang ito - This song is causing me to cry/get sad
Nakakalungkot ang kantang ito - This song is saddening/sad

Do not confuse nakaka with pinapa.

Pinapa (prefix) - making
Pina - made

Pinapalungkot ako ng kantang ito - This song is making me sad
Pinalungkot ako ng kantang ito - This song made me sad


Pa (prefix) - about to

Patulog na ako nang may narinig akong ingay - I was about to sleep when I heard a noise

Tagalog verbs take different forms depending on the focus of the verb. You can search for the full explanation of the rules to Tagalog verb morphologies in various wikis (there's one that's very famous). Keywords: Tagalog Grammar.


----------



## Qcumber

*Inís*> *makainís, mainís* 
Is my mini dialogue correct?

1) *Alano: Anó ang nakainís sa iyó sa sinábi kó?
*= What exasperated you in what I said?

2) *Berto: Lahát!
*= Everything!

* 
3) Alano*: Lahát?
= Everything?

4) *Berto: Naíinís akó ng lahát ng anumáng sinásábi mo’t ginágawâ!
*= I am irritated by whatever you say and do!

5) *Carlos: Alám mó, hindî sadyáng mang-inís sa iyó si Alano.
*= You know, Alano doesn’t do it on purpose.

6) *Berto: Maráhil ... Káhit na namán, ayáw kóng ayáw yung malálim niyáng Tagalóg.
*= Perhaps ... All the same, I hate that deep Tagalog of his.


----------



## Pinyot

_1) Ano ang nakainis sa iyo sa sinabi ko?
_What made you exasperate in what he said?
Alternative: Ano ang kinainis mo sa sinabi ko?
What exasperated you in what he said?

_Kinainis mo_ - exasperated you
_Nakainis sa iyo_ - made you exasperate

_Ano ang kinagalit mo sa sinabi niya?_
What angered you in what he said?
_Kinagalit mo_ - angered you

_4) Naiinis ako sa anumang gawin at sabihin mo!
_I get irritated in whatever you say and do!
Alternative: _Naiinis ako sa lahat ng gawin at sabihin mo!
_I get irritated in everything you say and do!

You can choose between _anuman_(anything/whatever) or _lahat_(everything) but not both.

_5) Alam mo, hindi sinasadyang mag-inis ni Alano.
_You know, Alano doesn't mean to irritate you.

Alternative: _Alam mo, hindi iyon sinasadya ni Alano.
_You know, Alano doesn't do it on purpose.

_Sa iyo_ can be dropped.

_6) Siguro...Kahit na, ayaw na ayaw ko yung malalim niyang Tagalog.
_Maybe...All the same, I hate that deep Tagalog of his.
Alternative: _Siguro...Pero ayoko pa rin yung malalim niyang Tagalog.
_Perhaps...But I still hate that deep Tagalog of his.

_Siguro _can be substituted for _marahil_. _Marahil _is usually used as part of a sentence and not a single word response. Using it as a response would result in an incomplete translation.


----------



## Qcumber

Pinyot said:


> _1) Ano ang nakainis sa iyo sa sinabi ko?_
> What made you exasperate in what he said?
> Alternative: Ano ang kinainis mo sa sinabi ko?
> What exasperated you in what he said?


Why he? It's I (kó). 
Why do you need make in English?

Anó ang kinainís mó sa sinábi kó?
To me, your sentence is very odd. I'd translate it as: "What did you irritate in what I said?" It's meaningless. Look again. You must have made a mistake.


----------



## Pinyot

Qcumber said:


> Why he? It's I (kó).
> Why do you need make in English?
> 
> Anó ang kinainís mó sa sinábi kó?
> To me, your sentence is very odd. I'd translate it as: "What did you irritate in what I said?" It's meaningless. Look again. You must have made a mistake.



Thanks for correcting me. You're right, it should be I (ko)._


Ano ang kinainis mo sa sinabi ko?_

_Kinainis _and _nakainis _are the same but I see where the confusion is coming from.

*Ikinainis = 'kinainis* - Past Tense of Kainis/Inis (Benefactive Focus)

I forgot to use an apostrophe.


----------



## Qcumber

Pinyot said:


> _Ano ang kinainis mo sa sinabi ko?_
> _Kinainis _and _nakainis _are the same but I see where the confusion is coming from. *Ikinainis = 'kinainis* - [...] I forgot to use an apostrophe.


Oh! I see! You used the _ika-_ causative construction as in

*Lubhâ kóng ikinalungkót ang kamátáyan ni Doreen Fernandez.*
= D.F.'s death made me very sad.

and you just dropped the _i_-!

So the proper sentence you intended was:
*Anó ang ikinainís mó sa sinábi kó?*
= What irritated you in what I said?

I didn't know the _i-_ was dropped in colloquial Tagalog. In cases like this one, the gap between written / literary Tagalog and street Tagalog can be quite wide. Amazing.
Thanks a lot for the explanation, Pinyot.


----------



## ElectricPink

Thanks very much for the replies everyone, it will take a few reads to get my head around 

I have read bits the wiki grammar page as well, but all very confusing... 

Thanks again, and sorry for the late response, ive been without internet connection for a short while, its a bit like being without air.


----------



## ElectricPink

biankita said:


> Also, _nakaka-_ doesn't necessarily mean "to cause". There are some words like _nakakalimutan _where if used in a sentence like _Lagi ko na lang nakakalimutan yun. _says "I am always forgetting it." which doesn't give indication that there's a cause for it.




I thought *m*akaka meant this.  As in _Hindi kita makakalimutan_"I will never forget you" ?


----------



## Pinyot

Yes, that's right. It's used to turn verbs into future tense verbs.


----------

